# My Look 586



## Tim O (Jan 17, 2011)

For no real reason, here's a picture of my much loved Look 586. Fabulous bike, fits me well, and a joy to ride. I've done big rides on it - 130 mile Dragon Ride, 120 mile 2012 Etape in the Pyrenees, Cape Argus in South Africa, plenty of other centuries, and I've raced it in local veterans races, I've even commuted on it! Love it!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Looks lovely


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey, that looks just like my 585. 
Nicely done. 

FYI, there is a sticky at the top in this forum where people post their bike pics.


----------

